# الهندره ... ما هي وما اهدافها



## م.احمد الصناعى (23 مارس 2006)

[GRADE="00008B FF6347 008000 4B0082"] الهندره ... ما هي وما اهدافها . 




أخوتي الكرام
أحببت أن أطرح موضوع الهندرة للنقاش حتى نتعرف أكثر على هذا المفهوم.

أولا : تعريف الهندرة
للهندرة تعريفات كثيرة ولكنها تدور حول معنى واحد ومن أهم وأشهر هذه التعريفات ما يعرفها بـ" إعادة نظر أساسية وإعادة تصميم جذرية لنظم وأساليب العمل لتحقيق نتائج هائلة في مقاييس الأداء العصرية مثل التكلفة، السرعة، الجودة ومستوى الخدمة" . وبنظرة سريعة إلى هذا التعريف نرى أنه يتضمن أربع نقاط أساسية يمكن تلخيصها على النحو التالي :

1- أساسية ( Fundemental Rethinking )

وتعني ببساطة أن الوقت قد حان لكي تعيد كل شركة وكل فرد وعامل بها النظر في أسلوب العمل المتبع ومراجعة ما يقومون به من عمل وسؤال أنفسهم: لماذا يقوموا به ؟ وهل هذا العمل ذو قيمة للعملاء والشركة ؟ وهل يمكن أداءه بطريقة أفضل ؟ كل هذه الأسئلة يطرحها مبدأ الهندرة بأسلوب ومفهوم علمي يساعد الشركات في الوصول إلى إجابات شافية لهذه الأسئلة الهامة.

2- جذرية ( Radical Redesign )

تتضمن الهندرة حلولاً جذريةً لمشاكل العمل الحالية وهو أمر تميز به أسلوب الهندرة عن غيره من المفاهيم الإدارية السابقة التي كانت في معظمها تسعى إلى حلولاً عاجلةً وسطحيةً لمشكلات العمل ومعوقاته. وبالتالي "فإن إعادة التصميم الجذرية تعني التغيير من الجذور وليس مجرد تغييرات سطحية أو تجميلات ظاهرية للوضع القائم، ومن هذا المنطلق فإنها تعني التجديد والابتكار وليس مجرد تحسين أو تطوير أو تعديل أساليب العمل القائمة"(1).

3- هائلة ( Dramatic Results )

"الهندرة لا تتعلق بالتحسينات النسبية المطردة والشكلية، بل تهدف إلى تحقيق طفرات هائلة وفائقة في معدلات الأداء"(1). ولقد حققت الشركات التي طبقت مفهوم الهندرة بنجاح نتائج هائلة في نسبة تحسن الدخل والأرباح وزيادة الانتاجية وتقليص الزمن اللازم لإنجاز العمل وتقديم خدمات أفضل للعملاء، وتضمنت كتب الهندرة المختلفة الكثير من تجارب الشركات التي طبقت الهندرة بنجاح والنتائج الهائلة التي حققتها هذه الشركات في مجالات متعددة .

4- العمليات ( Processes )

يتميز مبدأ الهندرة بتركيزه على نظم العمل أو ما يعرف بالعمليات الرئيسة للشركات والمؤسسات المختلفة وليست الإدارات، إذ يتم دراسة وهندرة العمليات بكاملها ابتداء من استلام طلب العميل إلى أن يتم إنجاز الخدمة المطلوبة. ولذلك فالهندرة تساعد على رؤية الصورة الكاملة للعمل وتنقله بين الإدارات المختلفة ومعرفة الحواجز التشغيلية والتنظيمية التي تعوق العمل وتطيل من الزمن اللازم لتقديم الخدمة وإنهاء العمل.

ثانيا : المنهج العلمي للهندرة
Reengineering Methodology

هناك الكثير من المناهج المستخدمة في الهندرة ، وجميع تلك المناهج لاتختلف في الأساسيات ( الإعداد ، دراسة الوضع الحالي للعمليات، التصميم الجديد للعمليات، التطبيق ) بينما يقع الاختلاف في بعض الأمور الفرعية وأسلوب مناولة المشاريع. والمنهج العلمي الذي أقدمه هنا هو المنهج الذي تم اتباعه في جميع المشاريع التي شاركت في أدائها شخصيا. إذ أن هذا المنهج يختلف عن المناهج الأخرى بتركيزه على صوت العميل والاقتداء بالنماذج الناجحة كركيزتين أساسيتين في المنهج إضافة إلى الركائز الأساسية المذكورة أعلاه. وقد أثبت هذا المنهج بعد تجربته على أكثر من مشروع هندرة نجاحا وفعالية في النتائج التي تم التوصل إليها.
ويتكون هذا المنهج من ست مراحل رئيسة ( الإعداد والتخطيط ، دراسة الوضع الحالي للعمليات، الإستماع لصوت العميل، الإقتداء بالنماذج الناجحة Benchmarking، وضع التصميم الجديد للعمليات، التطبيق والتحسين المستمر)

هذا الموضوع مقتبس من كتاب " المرجع العملي لتطبيق منهج الهندرة "[/GRADE]​


----------



## معماريون (23 مارس 2006)

مقاييس الأداء العصرية مثل
التكلفة،
السرعة، 
الجودة
ومستوى الخدمة" .
وبنظرة سريعة ​


----------



## م.احمد الصناعى (24 مارس 2006)

شكرا لك اخى لمرورك على الموضوع
(معماريون)


----------



## معماريون (24 مارس 2006)

زيادة الانتاجية وتقليص الزمن اللازم لإنجاز العمل وتقديم خدمات أفضل للعملاء، 

مهندس احمد ياليت تبسط لنا مفهوم الهندره وعلاقته بالفرد واثره علينا
وشكرا لك


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 مارس 2006)

*زيادة على ما سبق*

	الهندرة كلمة تجمع بين الهندسة و الإدارة. ظهرت عام 1992 عندما أطلق الكاتبان الأمريكيان مايكل هامر وجيمس شامبي الهندرة كعنوان لكتابهما الشهير (هندرة المنظمات ) ومنذ ذلك الحين أحدثت الهندرة ثورة حقيقية في عالم الإدارة الحديث بما تحمله من أفكار غير تقليدية ودعوة صريحة إلى إعادة النظر وبشكل جذري في كافة الأنشطة والإجراءات والإستراتيجيات التي قامت عليها الكثير من المنظمات والشركات . إذا قمنا بتطبيق الهندرة فإننا نتخلص من الأعمال الروتينية و نساعد الموظفين على الإبداع و تفجير الطاقات و الاستمتاع بالعمل.
	أن مجموع ما صرفته الشركات الأمريكية فقط لمشاريع الهندرة خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية قد تجاوز الخمسين مليار دولار أمريكي ، وهو استثمار كبير قامت به الشركات لقناعتها بأن العائد على هذا الاستثمار سيكون أكبر بكثير وهو ما تحقق فعلا لكثير من الشركات . ولا عجب إن قيل أن التغيير ثابت وهي جملة صحيحة وصادقة بكلمتين متناقضتين فالتغيير شمل كل جوانب الحياة العملية ابتداء من العميل ومرورا بالمنافسين وانتهاء ببيئة العمل المحيطة بنا، أن عميل اليوم ليس عميل الأمس ، فعميل اليوم كثير المطالب واسع الإطلاع ، صعب الإرضاء ، سهل الفقدان ، إرجاعه والاحتفاظ به مكلف وما هذا إلا نتيجة طبيعية للثورة التكنولوجية والمعلوماتية التي زادت من ثقافة العميل بالمنتجات والخدمات من حوله كما أن المنافسة الشديدة في أسواق اليوم جعلت الحاجة في التغيير المستمر ضرورية من أجل البقاء والاستمرار.
	بعد تطبيق الهندرة نقوم على إزالة الحركات الغير مجدية أو eliminate/remove the ineffective motions و التركيز علىالحركات المجدية improve the effective motions وتطويرها. بالتالي: السرعة في الانجاز مع الجودة تتحقق, كما تتحقق الإنتاجية العالية و إرضاء العميل.
	الهندرة لا تطبق على العمليات الإنتاجية( المصانع) فقط بل على العمليات الخدماتية أيضا( البنوك و المستشفيات...الخ).


----------



## صناعة المعمار (24 مارس 2006)

*الهندرة و الجودة الشاملة*

يبدو ان هناك لبس بين الهندرة و الجودة الشاملة. الاخ العضو مهندس الهندرة تطرق لهذا الموضوع من قبل ووضح الفرق :
فالهندرة هو إحداث تغيير هائل في وقت قصير ، أما الجودة الشاملة فهي إحداث تطوير وتحسين مستمر على فترة من الزمن ليست قصيرة. وعادة في مشاريع الهندرة بعد أن تحدث تغييرا هائلا في العمل تأتي الجودة الشاملة لتطور وتحسن من الطريقة الجديدة لأداء العمل. وسأضرب لك مثالا نستخدمه دائما عند مقارنة الهندرة بالجودة الشاملة :
عندما أخترعت الطائرة كانت تسير بمحركات ( مراوح ) فكان هناك تطوير وتحسين مستمر لأداء المراوح حتى أصبحت قوية وذات أداء عال جدا ( هذه جودة شاملة - تحسين مستمر على فترة من الزمن )، بعد ذلك حدثت قفزه هائلة في المحركات فأخترعت المحركات النفاثة ( هذه هندرة - تطور هائل في فترة قصيرة ) بعد ذلك بدأ التحسين المستمر في أداء المحركات النفاثة حتى وصلت إلى ما هو عليه الأن من الأداء ( هذه جودة شاملة ) ، وحاليا تتجه الأنظار إلى اختراع محركات تسمى Super Sonique وهذه ستحدث قفزه هائلة ( هندرة ).
من هذا المثال يتضح ان الهندرة والجودة الشاملة مكملين لبعضهما البعض.(مقتبس).
يبدو ان الاخ مهندس الهندرة على معرفة واسعة بهذا العلم فقد عمل به ودرسه من جميع جوانبه هذا ما فهمته بعد تصفح مشاركته.
جزاك الله خيرا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=2895&highlight=%C7%E1%E5%E4%CF%D1%C9


----------



## dragoon1766 (1 أبريل 2006)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

اخي صناعة المعمار ارجو التوضيح اكتر حيت انك قلت ان الهندرة برزت في امريكا معنى هذا ان اصل الكلمة او المصلح باللغة الانجليزية فهل ممكن ان تزودنا به لكي تعم الفائدة اكتر و لك كل التقدير و الاحترام


----------



## صج مهندسة (2 يونيو 2008)

اول مرة بسمع بالهندرة والله موضوع حلو كتير.
جزاكم الله الف خير.


----------



## Eng.Eagle (19 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد ان اسال هل للهندره علاقه مع الlean manufacturing


----------



## نعمة حافظ الموسوى (2 أبريل 2009)

الاخ الفاضل 
الموضوع المطروح هو الهندرة ( وهي علم في ااهندسة الصناعية ) يدمج بين الهندسة والادارة ومهندس الانتاج او المهندس الصناعي لابد ان يكون من المهندسين الذي لدية القدرة على ادارة المعمل او القسم - كذلك يمكن القول على ان الهندسة البشرية تشمل الطب والهندسة في تصميم اكثر المنتوجات - مع الشكر


----------



## taha habash (10 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على هذه المعلومات


----------



## يزيد المحمد (17 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا.


----------



## taha habash (12 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا على هذه المعلومات الجدبدة


----------



## بشير السعدي (27 يناير 2012)

هل من يزيدنا جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

